# Good aquarium shops in Atlanta?



## lakerat37 (Sep 2, 2005)

I wan't to visit Atlanta soon and I was hoping someone can direct me to some good fish stores. Looking mainly for freshwater stock and equipment.

thankx, Lakerat :help:


----------



## ttman (Jan 22, 2005)

petland in dunwoody, fishstore & more in buckhead, asian tropical fish in chamblee, atlantis aquarium in marietta, nemofish in lilburn


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Are there any good shops on the south side of Atlanta? The poor south side is so overlooked!


----------



## ttman (Jan 22, 2005)

Southside:

Pet's World Inc 
6608 Highway 85
Riverdale, GA 30274 
770 994-7216

Paradise Tropical
4726 Jonesboro Rd Ste C
Forest Park GA 30297
404 363 0099


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Awesome! Thanks so much!


----------



## sprintguy (Jun 30, 2005)

Cappuccino Bay in Marietta is about the best around for coral. On the Southside, The Fish Garden in Newnan is a small store but has a great staff. You could also check out Wild Kingdom Pets in Newnan or Pet Showcase in Peachtree City.

I just went to Fish and More (Buckhead) for the fist time this weekend. It is a very nice store but quite pricey. (Powder Blue Tang $150.00). They have a really cool indoor saltwater pond with one of the largest Lion Fish that I have ever seen.


----------



## g0)z111a (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm with ttman on the recommendation for the Petland in Dunwoody. You wouldn't normally think of a chain pet store as being an authority on African cichlids, but one look at their show tank and you'll see why this is definitely a good place to buy from. The guy that runs the department has alot of knowledge about Africans, and they usually have a good assortment of Malawis and Tangs at good prices. One day I WILL set up a Tang tank with some nice Calvus in it, and I'll buy them from this place.

Fish Store -n- More IS a good store too, and I've bought nearly all of my Malawis from them. You will pay more, but you'll be sure of what you're getting -- unlike lots of other places. And their salty show tanks are just out of this world! Visit the store just to see those.

As for the "Asian Tropical Fish" in Chamblee -- I can't recommend them. They had numerous tanks when I was there filled mostly with goldfish and some Arawanna(sp?) and the water conditions were just atrocious.


----------



## pdb (Dec 10, 2005)

Fish-n-More is a wonderful store with lots of tanks and fish. They are probably the nicest store of salt and fresh set up that I've seen. Their staff is very knowledgable and friendly. However, their prices are quite high and not in line with other shops in Atlanta, but it's definitely worth the drive to experience the store..

Petland in Dunwoody is a great source. You'll find Danny or Alan in the fish department to be knowledgable and helpful. They usually have a very nice selection. However, be advised, the owner of the store is extremely difficult(nothing like the courtesy you'll receive from the fish department employees)... so shopper beware...


----------



## Gilson (Dec 21, 2005)

*where can i find female firemouths/sevrums/convicts?*

I'm looking for some female firemouths/sevrums/and convicts for recreational breeding. It seems all the pet stores have weeded them out. Who has them for sale?


----------



## Gilson (Dec 21, 2005)

Also, are there any local black Angelfish breeders in the Kennesaw/Marietta/Atlanta area?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

Gilson said:


> I'm looking for some female firemouths/sevrums/and convicts for recreational breeding. It seems all the pet stores have weeded them out. Who has them for sale?


petsmart in newnan keeps them stocked, if your making the drive, call ahead.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Gilson, your regular green and gold sev. ought to be pretty easy to find in Atlanta, I would think. If not, and you are interested, I have Heros efasciatus which is related to the common sev. I have two breeding pairs as well as many young. I live about 1 1/2 hours south of Atlanta, on I-85 and come to Atlanta from time to time. Do you have anything to trade? I also have several other, mostly cichlid, species.


----------



## MiSo (May 3, 2005)

i passed by asian tropical fish last week.
i must say the store looks pretty dirty but i did pick up some cherry shrimp for $1.50 a piece.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

there is also a store in carrolton, "carrolton pet center" i think. not the greatest ive ever seen, but he has alot of salt water fish, and they seem very friendly and the fish seem very healthy. (also not bad on prices from what ive seen around atlanta.)


----------



## Gilson (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm trying to find FEMALE firemouths and sevrums. Most of the pet stores only handle males.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Jun 14, 2005)

I've seen a few of you say that Petland in Dunwoody has really good plants. After reading this, I went to visit. I was somewhat upset to catch them at a "bad" time. No problem, I told them. I'll just come back another time. I have since been back 3 more times to find out that the previous "bad" time was somewhat normal. I really would like to find a good place to get plants. Does anyone know where I can get micro hairgrass any other way than in those little bitty pots. I want larger quantities.


----------



## Rasp (Jan 27, 2006)

PetLand in Duluth is pretty good for plants. They seem to be in transition right now, (as they went from great to not so good in about 6 months) but the new fish guy really cleaned the place up. They are the only place in Atlanta I've been able to find true SAEs.


----------



## GACichlidProj (Dec 16, 2005)

*Rift lake Cichlids Cichlids available*

Lakerat,

I'm breeding a nice selection of Malawi and Tanganganyikan Cichlids, if you would like some. Located in Lawrenceville. Expansion project is currently underway, to increase the number of species I can offer.

If interested, contact [email protected] or call 770-962-8400.

Georgia Cichlid Project


----------



## seafood (Jan 25, 2006)

*re: really good plants*

Cosmic Charlie- If I want really good plants, I have to order them. Try Arizona Aquatic Gardens at http://www.azgardens.com/. They have some fish, too.



Cosmic Charlie said:


> Does anyone know where I can get micro hairgrass any other way than in those little bitty pots. I want larger quantities.


----------



## bala-shark (Apr 10, 2006)

how about petco,walmart[sometimes or petsmart


----------

